# Help identifying effect



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2022)

Hey all, 

I was chatting with @jjjimi84 about what affect Tom Bukovac uses on his incredible solo on the Trip The Witch song "Planet TD1".

I'm not sure if it's some kind of fuzz or what but it sounds so cool! I want to build one

Can anyone ID this? Solo starts around 2:08 mark but I'd listen to the whole thing, it's so good.


----------



## DAJE (Jun 2, 2022)

Fuzz, but voltage starved. Biased low, I guess. Plus reverb and/or delay.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Jun 3, 2022)

Fuzz with ADT


----------



## spi (Jun 5, 2022)

I was just watching some Homeskoolin and Tom talks about this very song, and gives a lesson on the chords.

At the 7:00 mark, he says the fuzz pedal was the "Plasma".


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 5, 2022)

spi said:


> I was just watching some Homeskoolin and Tom talks about this very song, and gives a lesson on the chords.
> 
> At the 7:00 mark, he says the fuzz pedal was the "Plasma".


Cool! I have not had time to watch Youtube lately and have not been keeping up with Uncle Larry's prolific postings
(But I do have the T-shirts.....

When he first started his channel at the beginning of the lockdown was also when I was recovering from surgery and I spent a LOT of time watching every Home Skoolin episode.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 5, 2022)

Ok, this is a first for me....I didn't know there was a pedal that turned my guitar signal into a bolt of lightning. 

@PedalPCB can you trace a bolt of lightning? 😛









						PLASMA Pedal - High voltage distortion effect pedal | Gamechanger
					

PLASMA Pedal is a quick, responsive, and extremely heavy distortion with tons of unique character. This is high voltage rock'n'roll!




					gamechangeraudio.com


----------



## jjjimi84 (Jun 7, 2022)

He just posted this solo and man is it incredible. It could very well be the lightning bolt fuzz thing, it is a really gnarly fuzz that is heavily gated.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 7, 2022)

jjjimi84 said:


> He just posted this solo and man is it incredible. It could very well be the lightning bolt fuzz thing, it is a really gnarly fuzz that is heavily gated.


Wow, that sounds like the take that's on the album.

Edit: Just read the caption on Youtube, it IS the take from the album. Lightning Bolt Pedals Rulz!


----------



## jjjimi84 (Jun 7, 2022)

I listened to this album quite a bit over the last few days. Recorded this little number trying to get close to the lighting fuzz effect. I used a dung beetle into a BigNoise Echoes and got somewhat close. Mind a few clams I started reaching for some intended weirdness and I didnt feel like grabbing my bass so that is the LP into the ocelot with the dry signal off for them bass sounds.


__
		https://soundcloud.com/dan-keclik%2Fdung-beetle-demo-2-instrumental-rms-master


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 7, 2022)

That's freaking awesome! I love the chord progression! Can you share some stems? I'd love to throw some jams down.....


----------



## jjjimi84 (Jun 7, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> That's freaking awesome! I love the chord progression! Can you share some stems? I'd love to throw some jams down.....


Stems? DO you want it without the lead guitar part? I can mix down a version like that.


----------



## spi (Jun 7, 2022)

Ohh, album collaboration between @jjjimi84 and @MichaelW is in the works.  You heard it here first.

Check out the Trip the Witch instagram site.  There's a few posts which are the videos that Tom and Dean sent to each other fleshing out musical ideas--very cool to see their process.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 7, 2022)

jjjimi84 said:


> Stems? DO you want it without the lead guitar part? I can mix down a version like that.


Or just a backing track. Doesn't need to be stems. Would be super cool!


----------



## cooder (Jun 7, 2022)

jjjimi84 said:


> I listened to this album quite a bit over the last few days. Recorded this little number trying to get close to the lighting fuzz effect. I used a dung beetle into a BigNoise Echoes and got somewhat close. Mind a few clams I started reaching for some intended weirdness and I didnt feel like grabbing my bass so that is the LP into the ocelot with the dry signal off for them bass sounds.
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/dan-keclik%2Fdung-beetle-demo-2-instrumental-rms-master


Sounds great Dan!
And Tom Bukovac is off the scale in the guitar universe...


----------



## jjjimi84 (Jun 8, 2022)

Here you are, sans lead guitar. the first part is an e minor to a maj then it goes Fmaj to D half dimished to f# minor to c 6/9 to Bb 6/9 to a m7 to G. I am playing the G with a minor 2nd. 


__
		https://soundcloud.com/dan-keclik%2Fdung-beetle-demo-2-bt-instrumental-rms-master


----------



## zgrav (Jun 8, 2022)

I had to laugh seeing this response to someone asking on some Reddit forums about the schematic for the Plasma Pedal --

"Nice try Josh"


----------



## Feral Feline (Jun 8, 2022)

Put the lightning in the WishList bottle and I'll upvote it...


----------



## zgrav (Jun 8, 2022)

I get that the gating comes from how strongly the signal is amplified into the xenon flashtube.  I wonder if the sound qualify is a function of the decoding process.    

It seems conceivable that a similar effect could be done *transmitting sounds over a laser beam.  *


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 9, 2022)

jjjimi84 said:


> Here you are, sans lead guitar. the first part is an e minor to a maj then it goes Fmaj to D half dimished to f# minor to c 6/9 to Bb 6/9 to a m7 to G. I am playing the G with a minor 2nd.
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/dan-keclik%2Fdung-beetle-demo-2-bt-instrumental-rms-master


Holy crap, some crazy changes in here.......I'm running to catch up to you bro.....heh


----------



## jjjimi84 (Jun 9, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> Holy crap, some crazy changes in here.......I'm running to catch up to you bro.....heh


I went by ear and landed there, no idea how or why it works but i like it.


----------



## HamishR (Jun 11, 2022)

That first tune reminds me of early '70S Pink Floyd with a hint of Chris Isaaks.


----------

